# Never say she does not care!.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

ray


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

There was so much shown this year that brought tears to my eyes several times. But as soon as the clergy start my emotion turns to anger.

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

raynipper said:


> There was so much shown this year that brought tears to my eyes several times. But as soon as the clergy start my emotion turns to anger.
> 
> Ray.


Totally understandable and I suspect many of those involved suffered moral dilemmas about religion on their return.

BBC re-run their program about a soldier who questioned his previous beliefs on his return, it's on iPlayer from BBC Northern Ireland and well worth a watch, 'The Man Who Shot The Great War'.

Terry


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Totally understand questions arising from religion and conflict.

It is crazy and totally illogical that BOTH sides in EVERY conflict maintain that "God is on our side" if that was the case the conflict would not and could not take place.

Of course every religion maintains that only members of their religion will go to "heaven / meet Allah" or so on. Of course one can only be a "true, devout member" of one religion at a time - trying to be a member of more than one immediately cancels membership of the other.

So that immediately negates any possibility that anyone can ever go to "heaven / meet Allah" as all non-members cannot go....

BUT of course, there is no such thing "as an atheist on the battlefield". It is human nature (possibly brought about by upbringing and school ?) to appeal for any form of help or favour that might exist when bullets are whizzing around close to you or explosive devices are proving that they work in your vicinity.

So by having every possible religious leader there on Sunday they were covering all bases and effectively cancelling any such possibility.....

But HM certainly DOES care and has shown that throughout her life.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I am fortunate that I have never had to serve my country, had I had to I am certain that I would have become a devout prayer to some god somewhere.

I find these memorial services very moving though, it is good to see our monarch is not immune.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Penquin said:


> Of course every religion maintains that only members of their religion will go to "heaven / meet Allah" or so on.


I've never thought that Dave. Wouldn't want anything to do with a God who thought that either. So maybe I'm not a proper Christian.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

rayrecrok said:


> ray


I have never heard that said or written anywhere about Her Majesty.

And I hope I never shall.

Geoff


----------

